# Can we get rid of 5 post requirement for replying to PMs?



## dunlin (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi!

I've been registered for a while now, but I haven't written many posts. Somebody wrote me a PM. Now, I can't reply, because I would need to have 5 posts written.

I understand how the 5 post requirement makes sense for sending PMs as a protection against spam, but maybe it could be ignored when it comes to replying to PMs?


----------



## Morrus (Jul 5, 2017)

There’s no easy way to technically distinguish between a reply and a PM for permissions purposes. It would require actually rewriting the vbulletin code. It is a PITA, I know, but making five posts doesn’t take long. You just made one! 


Sent from my iPhone using EN World


----------



## dunlin (Jul 5, 2017)

That's a pity, but yeah, rewriting the whole thing is probably not a good idea. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## unidentifiedmeatlump (Mar 20, 2018)

Sadly while I get this and support it I do find it a bit of a pain  I perfer to lurk!


----------

